# Daughters steelhead



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Awesome!


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

First pictures that I've ever sent. Thought my 7 year old daughters steelhead would be a good starting picture. Spawn bag in deep hole. Also few Brooke trout.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's one happy camper.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks we enjoyed them that night. Cooked them on Cedar shake. For those that say steelhead are best smoked,I'd have to say just try it once. Awesome. My daughter loved it also. Great memories.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

Parent level......MASTER! Great fish!


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Your in trouble now.... great job.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

She's 7 now, this is her 3rd year fishing on trout stream for the opener. Last year and year before she caught her limit. We now have a tradition going on. I've created a monster. Lol.Great memories.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Ryan7139 said:


> She's 7 now, this is her 3rd year fishing on trout stream for the opener. Last year and year before she caught her limit. We now have a tradition going on. I've created a monster. Lol.Great memories.


Hey Ryan: that's one of the best "monsters" you can create in your children!! Great fish, great story!! Gotta love passing on this passion to the next generation. Of course, until she gets a job all her gear and bait is on you, LOL! I'd willingly pay that for my kids and grandkids brother, no doubt!


----------



## Mike9599 (Feb 6, 2015)

The older she gets the more fish she catches. Glad I gave you that smoker.:lol:


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Nothing better than watching your kids bring in a nice fish. I agree on the steelhead as a good eating fish as long as the flesh is red to pink. They taste a little funky when you get the occasional one that has white flesh. 
Anyway congrats again. You have an awesome young fisherman there


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome memories.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Proud papa, no doubt! Love that smile.


----------



## Big_Holla (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice!! Congratulations to her!!


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

10 years from now, she's gonna be outfishing her boyfriend. :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Lots of great comments and posts here. She's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for your kind response, she has been with me for several different hunting trips also..Coyotes, Bear and of course deer. She loves all aspects of the outdoors.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Very cool!


----------

